
How the science of persuasion could change the politics of climate change - raleighm
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610719/how-the-science-of-persuasion-could-change-the-politics-of-climate-change/
======
basicplus2
"Taylor spent years as a professional climate denier....

But his perspective slowly began to change...

driven by the arguments of several economists and legal scholars laying out
the long-tail risks of global warming."

So he wasn't convinced by any real evidence, just the risks IF it happens..

